# I'm back



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey guys, some of you might remember me I went by username Blitz. Long story short I had knee surgery in June 2018, but I'm back training and figured it would be good to hop in and say hi. How are you all doing?


----------



## Buka (Sep 24, 2020)

Welcome back, bro. 

Glad to hear the knee is okay.


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 24, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome back, bro.
> 
> Glad to hear the knee is okay.


It's the man the myth the legend the great Buka! Thanks man. How are you doing? How's training going?


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 24, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> Hey guys, some of you might remember me I went by username Blitz. Long story short I had knee surgery in June 2018, but I'm back training and figured it would be good to hop in and say hi. How are you all doing?



Yeah, I tore three of the ligaments in the back and sides of my right knee, work related.  I was leading a crew, installing dog houses on a third story high pitch roof. No surgery, but I couldn't walk right for three years.  I can do anything i want, but will have to be careful with it for life, limited.  It's one of those injuries that takes a lot of patience.  You can't push it. Take your time.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm well, Blitz, thanks man. 

Can't say that about my training though. I've gotten rather lazy lately. And have the standard excuses handy, in case, you know, the lawn needs manure.


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 25, 2020)

EdwardA said:


> Yeah, I tore three of the ligaments in the back and sides of my right knee, work related.  I was leading a crew, installing dog houses on a third story high pitch roof. No surgery, but I couldn't walk right for three years.  I can do anything i want, but will have to be careful with it for life, limited.  It's one of those injuries that takes a lot of patience.  You can't push it. Take your time.


I had a knee reconstruction, totally tore my acl,and lcl, and partially tore the pcl, the knee is almost as strong as it was before the injury because of physical therapy, I did 9 months of pt, but unfortunately I also suffered nerve damage from the injury so now have something called foot drop or drop foot, I severed the nerve that lets you flex your toes back. So now I have to wear a foot brace but I'm not letting it slow me down too much. Because of the nerve damage I don't feel as fast with the jkd footwork I used to use so I've been training a lot of kali and adopted some of the footwork from fma. I'm still practicing jkd concepts but the strong leg is now my left leg so I'm relearning alot about movement. I wish there was a wingchun school near me cuz the footwork and movement from wing chun would be perfect for me. I'm gonna look into chinese medicine and acupuncture to see if they have any insight on severed nerves.


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 25, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'm well, Blitz, thanks man.
> 
> Can't say that about my training though. I've gotten rather lazy lately. And have the standard excuses handy, in case, you know, the lawn needs manure.


Hahaha yep I've been guilty of that before too.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome back Blitz2.0. I don't believe we have 'formally' met so I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 26, 2020)

Welcome back Blitz to the two point oh!


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 26, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> I had a knee reconstruction, totally tore my acl,and lcl, and partially tore the pcl, the knee is almost as strong as it was before the injury because of physical therapy, I did 9 months of pt, but unfortunately I also suffered nerve damage from the injury so now have something called foot drop or drop foot, I severed the nerve that lets you flex your toes back. So now I have to wear a foot brace but I'm not letting it slow me down too much. Because of the nerve damage I don't feel as fast with the jkd footwork I used to use so I've been training a lot of kali and adopted some of the footwork from fma. I'm still practicing jkd concepts but the strong leg is now my left leg so I'm relearning alot about movement. I wish there was a wingchun school near me cuz the footwork and movement from wing chun would be perfect for me. I'm gonna look into chinese medicine and acupuncture to see if they have any insight on severed nerves.



Yes, I tore all three of the ligaments you mentioned, but not nerve damage....that I can tell.

You can sense this.  Use what feels natural.  Work with it and you can find the strengths and weaknesses.  Adapt to your own knee (*and your foot*), and you CAN find how it will work for you.  That takes some time, but you can figure it out.  I used my heavy-bag for this (slowly, carefully moving around)....to find how my knee worked best under a problematic situation, and at my own pace.  My knee is pretty much back to normal, but is mildly limited in how much power or weight I can apply thru it and for how long.   My point being, you're knee will tell you what you need to know.  Just take the time to let it tell you.  It gets stronger over time.

Acupuncture or acupressure might help.  I studied and used acupressure from the beginning (on myself), and it helps.  Take a look at the meridian maps.

For study, you'll have to find a bigger one:

tai chi meridian maps - Google Search


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 26, 2020)

I'll add, if you go to an acupuncturist, find one that actually teaches Tai Chi.  Consider taking the class, if it's the upright style.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 26, 2020)

EdwardA said:


> Yes, I tore all three of the ligaments you mentioned, but not nerve damage....that I can tell.
> 
> You can sense this.  Use what feels natural.  Work with it and you can find the strengths and weaknesses.  Adapt to your own knee (*and your foot*), and you CAN find how it will work for you.  That takes some time, but you can figure it out.  I used my heavy-bag for this (slowly, carefully moving around)....to find how my knee worked best under a problematic situation, and at my own pace.  My knee is pretty much back to normal, but is mildly limited in how much power or weight I can apply thru it and for how long.   My point being, you're knee will tell you what you need to know.  Just take the time to let it tell you.  It gets stronger over time.
> 
> ...


Vert cool post @EdwardA , well said


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 27, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Welcome back Blitz2.0. I don't believe we have 'formally' met so I look forward to hearing more from you.


Good to meet you! What style do you practice?


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 27, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome back Blitz to the two point oh!


Hey Simon, how are you doing man?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 27, 2020)

Welcome back!


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 27, 2020)

EdwardA said:


> Yes, I tore all three of the ligaments you mentioned, but not nerve damage....that I can tell.
> 
> You can sense this.  Use what feels natural.  Work with it and you can find the strengths and weaknesses.  Adapt to your own knee (*and your foot*), and you CAN find how it will work for you.  That takes some time, but you can figure it out.  I used my heavy-bag for this (slowly, carefully moving around)....to find how my knee worked best under a problematic situation, and at my own pace.  My knee is pretty much back to normal, but is mildly limited in how much power or weight I can apply thru it and for how long.   My point being, you're knee will tell you what you need to know.  Just take the time to let it tell you.  It gets stronger over time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Edward! I Live in maine,usa so not a big Chinese population or even much of any alternative medicine around here. I did see a Chinese medicine place downtown In the town my brother lives in, I might check them out. Worst case I'll drive to Boston and I know there's gotta be something like this there. My nerve Dr said the nerve might regenerate or it might not, it's been almost 2 years now and he offered surgery but the results of that type of nerve surgery don't look too promising. But I'll use the information you gave me and try to work on some acupressure and find an acupuncture place around here. Thanks for the help man.


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 27, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks. How are you doing?


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 27, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> Good to meet you! What style do you practice?


Primarily TKD (7th Dan MDK, 5th Dan Kukki/WT). I am belted in Kali and a low belt in Kung Fu. I taught for several years in my hometown and have ownership in two schools to this day. We have a good bit of rental property. 
I was still working out at my original instructors school until surgery and schedule side tracked me this year. I am there several times a month either way. 

How about yourself?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 27, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> Thanks. How are you doing?


Pretty darn good haha. Thanks for askin


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 27, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> Hey Simon, how are you doing man?


Yeah up and down in these times... but getting there. Still training a bunch. Hope you're well and that you heal up well mate


----------



## Blitz2.0 (Sep 28, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Primarily TKD (7th Dan MDK, 5th Dan Kukki/WT). I am belted in Kali and a low belt in Kung Fu. I taught for several years in my hometown and have ownership in two schools to this day. We have a good bit of rental property.
> I was still working out at my original instructors school until surgery and schedule side tracked me this year. I am there several times a month either way.
> 
> How about yourself?


Right now mostly kali, but before the surgery I did a lot of jkd.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 29, 2020)

Blitz2.0 said:


> Hey guys, some of you might remember me I went by username Blitz. Long story short I had knee surgery in June 2018, but I'm back training and figured it would be good to hop in and say hi. How are you all doing?


Hiya 
Remember me?


----------

